# Recover Files Deleted By 'Ctrl + Z' Undo



## Frankh1188

Hi,

I have just lost a few extremely important images for work and hope with all my heart that I will be able to recover them. I transferred about 10 images from my phone's DCIM to a folder on my desktop using 'cut' (first mistake). Within the folder on my desktop, I started to rename the images. I renamed one of them incorrectly and started to press 'ctrl + z'. I pressed 'ctrl + z' one too many times and poof the images were gone. The folder that I had just created to store the images was gone as well. In panic I checked my recycle bin, my phone's directory, and then went back to my desktop spamming 'ctrl +y'. The only thing 'ctrl + y' was able to recover was an empty "new folder" on my desktop. Is it possible to retrieve these disappearing files? 

I am at a lost. Please help


----------



## Frankh1188

I ran RecoverMyFiles and went through all the jpegs but none of the files I need were populated.


----------



## spunk.funk

Try PhotRec by TestDisk to recover your lost files


----------



## Synt4xerror

Sounds like it may have been lost. I would run a recovery software on your camera instead of your pc. Recuva by piriform is good.


----------

